# Stuck Stem?



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I just won a nice new estate pipe off ebay (I'll post the link or pics later) and I am getting ready to clean it, but can't seem to remove the damn stem. It is stuck in there good.

I did a search, but none of the first few results were much help.

any suggestions?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I just won a nice new estate pipe off ebay (I'll post the link or pics later) and I am getting ready to clean it, but can't seem to remove the damn stem. It is stuck in there good.
> 
> I did a search, but none of the first few results were much help.
> 
> any suggestions?


Put the pipe into the freezer for a bit, it should come right off.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Put the pipe into the freezer for a bit, it should come right off.


 The bowl has a sterling silver case around it. If i put it into the freezer will it crack?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Put the pipe into the freezer for a bit, it should come right off.


 Thank you the freezer trick did the job.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mr.Lordi said:


> ...freezer trick did the job.


Great news. Sometimes, when cold fails, a hairdryer works - espcially where loose stems have been waxed to improve fit.

When I recently had the same issue, rjpuffs sent me a private message that said to stick the pipe in the toaster oven at 450* for an hour, remove with tongs and plunge it in icewater and then hit it real hard with a hammer. Well, that charred the briar, shattered the stem and left me with a pretty much useless pipe. I just want to say that the quality of 'puffs advice has really improved since last week. Thanks again, 'puffs. And thanks too for that unsolicited tip on how to file a white dot off a Dunhill stem with a wood rasp. It only took two or three passes. :tu


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Great news. Sometimes, when cold fails, a hairdryer works - espcially where loose stems have been waxed to improve fit.
> 
> When I recently had the same issue, rjpuffs sent me a private message that said to stick the pipe in the toaster oven at 450* for an hour, remove with tongs and plunge it in icewater and then hit it real hard with a hammer. Well, that charred the briar, shattered the stem and left me with a pretty much useless pipe. I just want to say that the quality of 'puffs advice has really improved since last week. Thanks again, 'puffs. And thanks too for that unsolicited tip on how to file a white dot off a Dunhill stem with a wood rasp. It only took two or three passes. :tu


Ah, what would club stogi...er, puff.com be with you, my good sir? lol

Here is the before pic, btw:

I'll throw up an after pic later on.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

Pretty neat looking pipe! Look forward to the "after" pics.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Great news. Sometimes, when cold fails, a hairdryer works - espcially where loose stems have been waxed to improve fit.
> 
> When I recently had the same issue, rjpuffs sent me a private message that said to stick the pipe in the toaster oven at 450* for an hour, remove with tongs and plunge it in icewater and then hit it real hard with a hammer. Well, that charred the briar, shattered the stem and left me with a pretty much useless pipe. I just want to say that the quality of 'puffs advice has really improved since last week. Thanks again, 'puffs. And thanks too for that unsolicited tip on how to file a white dot off a Dunhill stem with a wood rasp. It only took two or three passes. :tu


The dot on a Dunhill must always point to the ground (down), especially if its a bent. Easier to just sand it off ipe:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> Put the pipe into the freezer for a bit, it should come right off.


DItto; metal or wood won't crack from this, alone.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Griz said:


> Pretty neat looking pipe! Look forward to the "after" pics.


It is a pretty cool pipe, and this is only the second one I've seen. About, six months ago, I think;I met this guy who is a regular down at the local B&M and he had bought one, just like this, at the local flea market for $40 dollars.

Before I saw his, I had never seen one quite like this at all. I love his pipe, it was awesome, and that is why when I saw this pipe online, I could not pass it up.

Of course, I paid considerably less them he did. :biggrin:

I wish I knew more about this pipe though. All I know is the woman I bought it said that it was sitting in a closet for about 40 years and belonged to her grandfather. I don't know if that means the pipe is only 40 years old, or he stopped smoking it 40 years ago and it is even older than I suspect.

The only other clue is the stem say "Italy" on it. Although something I find odd, is that the bottom is stamped "Sterling" yet, it is missing the .925 which sterling sliver from Italy, normally comes with.

If anyone knows anything about pipes like this and could share it, that would be awesome, because I don't know if it is a higher end pipe because of the sterling sliver or if this is a low grade pipe and the sterling sliver was added on to hide flaws. lol

I did think about re-selling it;I could prob make more then double what I paid for it, given all the work I just put into it. But I kinda like it, even if it does have race horses on it. lol

Ah well, it is pretty much finished. Needs one more salt treatment I think (has a been in the basement smell to it still) and the stem needs to be sanded and buffed, which I don't have the equipment to do that, so a dullish black stem will have to do for now. Other then that, I'll take a pic in the morning when I get some batteries and post the finish product.

Show of hands, how many say to break it in with Captain Black (white)?

Just kidding!

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Here it is, finally finished. ipe:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

pics not working here


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> pics not working here


Just fixed it, check it now.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

All better, and thanks........ You did a good refurb, she's a beauty. :tu


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Thank you! 


She smokes real well, too! I started the caking process today, smoking 1/3 bowls of Prince Albert. I think for the price, this is going to turn out to be a really good smoker.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

Nice score! It looks great.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------

